# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  διατροφη χελιδονιου

## vassiliki_arts

Καλησπέρα!

Σήμερα έπεσε απο τη φωλιά του ενα μικρο χελιδονάκι. Πήγα σε ενα pet shop και μας έδωσε τροφή σκόνη για νεοσσούς. Του το΄δώσαμε και το έφαγε κανονικά. Ωστόσο θα θελα αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει, πόσες φορές τη μέρα πρέπει να το ταίζω; πρέπει να του δίνω και νερο; Η μαμα του αγνοείται ολη μέρα οπότε θα πρέπει να αναλάβω εγω την φροντίδα του μέχρι να πετάξει. Μπορει αυτό να γινει ή χωρις την μαμα του δεν θα ζήσει;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## panosg983

Εξαρταται απο το ποσο μικρο ειναι. Αν ειναι πολυ μικρο ξεκιναμε με 5 ταισματα και καθε βδομαδα μειωνουμε και απο ενα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ο πετσοπάς και πάλι σου έδωσε λάθος πράγματα! Απο τη σελίδα της ΑΝΙΜΑ ορίστε τί πρέπει να κάνεις:

http://www.wild-anima.gr/content/view/364/122/lang,el/

Πάντως καλό είναι να επικοινωνήσεις αύριο το πρωί μαζί τους για να σου δώσουν οδηγίες σχετικά με το τί μπορείς να κάνεις.
210 9510075 
6972664675

----------

